# Avon/Liberty pass road.



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Anyone been through here this summer? if so how are the roads etc? would like to drive through there this weekend. any info would be great..

Thanks


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Rough on the west side and across the top. If you take your time it is not terrible.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Thank you


----------

